# Wisepenny aka Pennywise...IT



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

***above kit by Al DeGregorio***


I just aquired one from MIM...# 108/150 dated 1991
It came with with a large 8"X10" color illustration, ten pages of detailed instructions 
with a signed and numbered edition business card. When complete it stands 16 inches high :thumbsup:
I'm looking for any history on this Super kit 
that I can find. Is Bruce Turner still making kits? As this is kit # 108 are there still 42 kits availible?
The instructions say to drill and pin the kit together, is this a necessary step,
or will 5 minute epoxy work by itself for assembly?
(IT) just arrived in the mail yesterday, from MIM, along with the Yagher Box Art Frankenstein and
although I'm nuts about this new Yagher kit...Wisepenny has me aching to start it first 
Any info or history would be greatly appreciated!








Thanks:wave:
Denis


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Ooooh, that has maximum creepitude! Clowns... shudder


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Pin The Clown*

I pin most parts to my resin figure kits...when "the big one (earthquake) hits and my kits fall off the shelf, there will be many less repairs.

Phil K


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Denis, the only things I've pinned on my large resin kits, like any of the MIM Yagher box art kits, is the figure to the base so I can remove it for transport. I've never pinned any of the other parts. For the big parts I usually epoxy the pieces together such as arms, heads, etc. For the smaller parts, like hands, I will use CA. If the model sustains a large impact then there is a good chance these large part assemblies will separate but a styrene kit having the same impact would likely shatter. I don't typically have any of my models under circumstances that they should sustain such a large impact so I don't pin them and I've had no problems with epoxying large parts together so far.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Clowns. I dislike clowns. Excellent painting, though!


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

Denis are these kits for sale?How do always manage to get these kits that no one else can


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

misterhorror said:


> Denis are these kits for sale?How do always manage to get these kits that no one else can



Tom ...if I told you...I'd have to kill you...
I search until I find 
Actually I searched the Monster in Motion website and found it there
...and you can too... http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...ult&search_in_description=0&keyword=wisepenny
Looks like they still have some of these old gems...made 21 years ago and still a few left!!
I Emailed Bruce Turner this quick note...

On Thu, Apr 5, 2012 at 11:54 PM, Denis McDougall <[email protected]> wrote:
Hi Bruce
Just got this kit from MIM today...#108/150
Can't wait to start, This kit is fantastic
Thank you
Denis McDougall

Bruce Turner
To Denis McDougall

Thanks Denis. Hope you enjoy "Wisepenny".

Bruce


I'm going to start this kit next week after Easter, a very creepy kit!
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Tom ...if I told you...I'd have to kill you...


...not again....
It's getting harder and harder to find good dumping spots....

Chris.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i allways pin every joint on my kits.. just something ive allways done.. only takes a few mins - if fixing with apoxy i wouldn't bother as much, but if you are only using superglue i would recommend you to start!.. as over the years SG gets weaker and crystalises and can cause weakness in joints... also if the kit part is joined onto a wall or structure for support i would say its essential!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

there is a Pennywise unbuilt kit on ebay now here in the UK....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steven-Ki...es_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN&hash=item256f61d33d


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool looking kit! 
Denis


----------

